# Ocicat, Ragamuffin and Maine Coon breeders



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Does anyone on here breed these cats, or do they know of anyone who does?

Can anyone give me a rough price for them?

Cheers!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

ocicats around £400-500, actually same price for all of them 

spid breeders muffins, and raggs can point you to a fab MC breeder, ocicats not so common, so research to do! :laugh:

Ocicat Club-Breeders


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Taylorbaby said:


> ocicats around £400-500, actually same price for all of them
> 
> spid breeders muffins, and raggs can point you to a fab MC breeder, ocicats not so common, so research to do! :laugh:


Thanks muchlies! I had a look at your ragdolls and they're beautiful! Are they around the £400 mark as well, yeah?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Thanks muchlies! I had a look at your ragdolls and they're beautiful! Are they around the £400 mark as well, yeah?


yep raggies are around £400-450, normally £425-450 if they are neutered first


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Taylorbaby said:


> yep raggies are around £400-450, normally £425-450 if they are neutered first


Goodness me! So glad I'm looking into this now, it takes me forever to make a decision about getting a cat, so it'll take me as long to save up for one as it will to make the decision about whether I'm getting one!


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Taylorbaby is spot on for price  I've two ocicats and happy to introduce you to the breeder although not sure when they are planning another litter. 
Most breeders have a waiting list in the UK, particularly if you are after a dilute or a girl. 
Feel free to PM me for more details.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Goodness me! So glad I'm looking into this now, it takes me forever to make a decision about getting a cat, so it'll take me as long to save up for one as it will to make the decision about whether I'm getting one!


lol its a good srtarting point actually, knowing how much you have to save so if you put away x a month, so you know how long you have to find a good breeder etc then what colour/pattern you may prefer, maybe pop along to some shows and see the babies in the flesh? :laugh:



K337 said:


> Taylorbaby is spot on for price  I've two ocicats and happy to introduce you to the breeder although not sure when they are planning another litter.
> Most breeders have a waiting list in the UK, particularly if you are after a dilute or a girl.
> Feel free to PM me for more details.


you have 2 ocicats and we have no pictures!! shame on you!! :001_huh: :hand:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Taylorbaby said:


> lol its a good srtarting point actually, knowing how much you have to save so if you put away x a month, *so you know how long you have to find a good breeder etc then what colour/pattern you may prefer, maybe pop along to some shows and see the babies in the flesh?* :laugh:


That's a brilliant idea. I wouldn't be too fussed about pattern, but colour would be important, and I would be interested in showing said cat, so I suppose I would have to get onto a lot of waiting lists, as not all litter mates would be show material. Have I got that right?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> That's a brilliant idea. I wouldn't be too fussed about pattern, but colour would be important, and I would be interested in showing said cat, so I suppose I would have to get onto a lot of waiting lists, as not all litter mates would be show material. Have I got that right?


you would have to ask the breeders as they would access the kittens for show and take the pick of the litter for you, but showing cant be garenteed, and some wont sell for breeding, so make sure you ask first!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Taylorbaby said:


> you would have to ask the breeders as they would access the kittens for show and take the pick of the litter for you, but showing cant be garenteed, and* some wont sell for breeding*, so make sure you ask first!


I don't think I could ever breed, I don't think I have the passion required, and I wouldn't be able to let the kittens go! But I will definitely ask loads of questions. Thanks for all the advice Taylorbaby, you've been a great help! :biggrin:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I don't think I could ever breed, I don't think I have the passion required, and I wouldn't be able to let the kittens go! But I will definitely ask loads of questions. Thanks for all the advice Taylorbaby, you've been a great help! :biggrin:


Taylorbaby is always a good help 

It's very much a project finding the right cat I think. I took a few months of very intensive research 
I now have the most perfect pet and companion.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Some breeders are delighted to find homes for show neuters, but you really can't know if you will like showing or not unless you go to a few.

The GCCF publish a list of shows:

the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy

Suggest you pop along to some. These days the breed and colour seems to usually be on the pen number which helps, but I always get a catalogue as it gives more information.

The other thing... Two kittens are far less trouble than one, and the breeders I've brought two at the same time from have given me a small discount. The settle faster, they entertain each other playing (but don't get the most and least dominant kittens from the litter), and they entertain you as well. I know it will take longer to save for, but I really believe it's worth doing.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Some breeders are delighted to find homes for show neuters, but you really can't know if you will like showing or not unless you go to a few.
> 
> Suggest you pop along to some. These days the breed and colour seems to usually be on the pen number which helps, but I always get a catalogue as it gives more information.
> 
> The other thing... Two kittens are far less trouble than one, and the breeders I've brought two at the same time from have given me a small discount. The settle faster, they entertain each other playing (but don't get the most and least dominant kittens from the litter), and they entertain you as well. I know it will take longer to save for, but I really believe it's worth doing.


More excellent advice, thanks OS! I'm hoping to go along the the one in Birmingham, which I believe is sometime in May? I'll double check, but the main thing is is that I'll start from there and work my way towards a decision.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Nice to see someone taking time and being responsible


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> Nice to see someone taking time and being responsible


Some people wouldn't agree with you, judging by the abuse I got on two of my threads in Cat Chat...


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Here are my two 




























A really fantastic breed (not that I'm biased) and a constant delight


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

They are absolutely BEAUTIFUL!! Awww jeez! Now I don't know which breed to go for! I love 'muffins cus they're so fluffy, but then so are Maine Coons, and Ocicats are so beautiful!

If only I could win the lottery... :frown2:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

or you could try Kitten ads, Pet 4 homes or Preloved.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

PetloverJo said:


> or you could try Kitten ads, Pet 4 homes or Preloved.


My worry here is that they wouldn't come from registered breeders, so would be difficult to show. Then again, I'm not 100% sure I will show, so if not, I'll take a look at what you've suggested


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I'd suggest first and foremost you consider what kind of personality you'd like a cat to have. To me that is most important.
Also consider the practicalities. Many pedigrees are not suited to having free access to the outdoors (mine certainly is too chilled and silly for that) so he's an indoor only cat. This means he needs more attention and time spent with him. Plus ALL his toileting is done in his tray. Are you prepared for having a cat use litter tray 24/7?
Just a few things to bear in mind.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> My worry here is that they wouldn't come from registered breeders, so would be difficult to show. Then again, I'm not 100% sure I will show, so if not, I'll take a look at what you've suggested


I was joking some registered breeders do advertise on Pets4Homes/Preloved, but make sure you ask the right questions ie GCCF/TICA registered and appropriate health checks done.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> I'd suggest first and foremost you consider what kind of personality you'd like a cat to have. To me that is most important.
> Also consider the practicalities. Many pedigrees are not suited to having free access to the outdoors (mine certainly is too chilled and silly for that) so he's an indoor only cat. This means he needs more attention and time spent with him. Plus ALL his toileting is done in his tray. Are you prepared for having a cat use litter tray 24/7?
> Just a few things to bear in mind.


A good point there. I would need a cat that gets on well with others, in order to keep Molly happy. I don't think I could cope with having two or three cats using a litter tray 24/7. Molly is indoor at the minute and the one thing I hate about her poop is that she poops in the litter tray. I cannot cope with poop.

But I was also thinking of investing in a run, so at least then the cats would be outside and could poop freely without me having to worry about it.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

PetloverJo said:


> I was joking some registered breeders do advertise on Pets4Homes/Preloved, but make sure you ask the right questions ie GCCF/TICA registered and appropriate health checks done.


Oh...oops... :lol: I am an absolute numpty when it comes to sarcasm, I'm afraid! I will ask those questions though.

I also think that when I do decide I'm gonna get a pedigree, I'll come back on here and ask breeders' advice on questions I should ask. If I ask now, I'll know I'll forget...


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I don't think I could ever breed, I don't think I have the passion required, and I wouldn't be able to let the kittens go! But I will definitely ask loads of questions. Thanks for all the advice Taylorbaby, you've been a great help! :biggrin:


Oh sorry Im tired :blush: I meant that some breeders dont sell for showing! or wont allow you to show their cats, so thats another reason to ask, aswell as the fact they need to acess the best kitty cat for show :laugh:



K337 said:


> Here are my two
> 
> http://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc423/K337-
> [IMG]/6201/6109241055_e293d1c0b0.jpg
> ...


Oh they are stunners!! What colours do you call them? I think one is sliver...? :laugh:



Rabbitmonkee said:


> My worry here is that they wouldn't come from registered breeders, so would be difficult to show. Then again, I'm not 100% sure I will show, so if not, I'll take a look at what you've suggested


Just be careful, they arent all byb/scams, you just need to read and ask the right questions, just a example: 'are your kittens registered? If so who with?' 'what health tests do your breed require and have these been done?' 'are kittens fully vac and neutered before they leave you?' (not all breeders neuter but worth asking esp if you want a neuter as some breeds you should leave a bit longer for show purpose) 'I am looking to show, do you show your cats and if I bought one from you could you help me' or something like that lol


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Taylorbaby said:


> Oh sorry Im tired :blush: I meant that some breeders dont sell for showing! or wont allow you to show their cats, so thats another reason to ask, aswell as the fact they need to acess the best kitty cat for show :laugh:
> 
> Just be careful, they arent all byb/scams, you just need to read and ask the right questions, just a example: 'are your kittens registered? If so who with?' 'what health tests do your breed require and have these been done?' 'are kittens fully vac and neutered before they leave you?' (not all breeders neuter but worth asking esp if you want a neuter as some breeds you should leave a bit longer for show purpose) 'I am looking to show, do you show your cats and if I bought one from you could you help me' or something like that lol


This is brilliant, I'm so happy I'm getting great advice. TB, I didn't realise that some breeders don't sell for showing, so it's something I'll keep right at the forefront of my mind when I'm making this decision.

I also need to get myself along to a cat show or six, as they'll really help me decide whether or not I want to show. If not, it'll make picking a cat a lot easier.

If you don't mind TB, can I pm you nearer the time I've made my decision, to go over what I should ask to breeders when looking for a cat?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> This is brilliant, I'm so happy I'm getting great advice. TB, I didn't realise that some breeders don't sell for showing, so it's something I'll keep right at the forefront of my mind when I'm making this decision.
> 
> I also need to get myself along to a cat show or six, as they'll really help me decide whether or not I want to show. If not, it'll make picking a cat a lot easier.
> 
> If you don't mind TB, can I pm you nearer the time I've made my decision, to go over what I should ask to breeders when looking for a cat?


course you can!  You will be better of emailing as I dont get on here often, but more than happy to help! I know that who raggs bought their MC from is a great breeder, and spid breeds muffins, and my freind breeds muffins (and they are stunning - even I have to admit that!) who I can pass you onto, I do know a ocicat breeder, but i havent spoke to her in alot of years, so dont know if she still breeds, by the look of it she does as shes on the web link I gave you! :laugh:

Yes some will put 'not for showing' I think incase the kitten has a fault, like with bi-colours in the ragdolls if they have 'spotting' of colour on the white or a off center V or a V that goes over the eyes (but Im sure that can be forgiven for type if anyone knows!) so they dont want a kitten of theirs shown if its not show quality. And its hard to breed show quality kittys! lucky to get one in a litter.

Showing is fun, I have been so busy that Ive missed a few shows, only just realised so Im hoping to get to some later in the year  Its a long day but you get to see lots of yummy cats and chat to people, or do your own thing if you dont like chatting to people lol :laugh:


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Some people wouldn't agree with you, judging by the abuse I got on two of my threads in Cat Chat...


You didn't get abuse you got advice that you should spay your 8 month cat that you've let escape outside and were concerned that she may be pregnant.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> A good point there. I would need a cat that gets on well with others, in order to keep Molly happy. I don't think I could cope with having two or three cats using a litter tray 24/7. Molly is indoor at the minute and the one thing I hate about her poop is that she poops in the litter tray. I cannot cope with poop.
> 
> But I was also thinking of investing in a run, so at least then the cats would be outside and could poop freely without me having to worry about it.


ah, you should possibly get a rescue moggie kitten or older cat (which you can still show in the pet section  ) as no cat (that I know of) will use a outside run just to poop in then come back inside, most indoor cats who are allowed outside access hold it until they get back inside, or never poop outside as their loos are inside. All the breeds you have said are inside cats aswell, I dont know any pedigree that is suitable for going outside (I know some people do but Ive only had the bad side of it them getting killed by cars and stolen) and moggies are generally (I say generally as not always!!) better as outside cats.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

(Some people wouldn't agree with you, judging by the abuse I got on two of my threads in Cat Chat.)..(posted by RabbitMonkee)



MontyMaude said:


> You didn't get abuse you got advice that you should spay your 8 month cat that you've let escape outside and were concerned that she may be pregnant.


I didnt see any abuse .All I saw were posts offering advice, sometimes the advice given is not always what the OP wants to hear,but that doesnt make it abusive.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> More excellent advice, thanks OS! I'm hoping to go along the the one in Birmingham, which I believe is sometime in May? I'll double check, but the main thing is is that I'll start from there and work my way towards a decision.


The only all breeds shows I can see in May are in Bristol, Wolverhampton and Durham, and you need to go to an all breeds show. Oriental cats are wonderful, but you won't see an Ocicat etc. at the HOLCC show.

Also whilst many breeds have a particular 'breed character' individual cats don't all have it whilst some have it to excess.

If you are thinking of a fluffy cat, remember their fur will shed obviously and they will need grooming - my Orientals don't need anything beyond stroking, suspect an Ocicat will be the same.

And if you have a back garden you can cat-proof that in my view is an ideal way for a cat to live - in the house or in a secure back garden as it chooses. There is info about that on the FAB website.


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Taylorbaby said:


> ah, you should possibly get a rescue moggie kitten or older cat (which you can still show in the pet section  ) as no cat (that I know of) will use a outside run just to poop in then come back inside, most indoor cats who are allowed outside access hold it until they get back inside, or never poop outside as their loos are inside. All the breeds you have said are inside cats aswell, I dont know any pedigree that is suitable for going outside (I know some people do but Ive only had the bad side of it them getting killed by cars and stolen) and moggies are generally (I say generally as not always!!) better as outside cats.


my cat has been indoors for nearly 4 years and you do get used to the litter tray, she does go out for the occaisional run in the garden as it is secure but like Taylorbaby says she always comes back in for the toilet!  I also know people with outdoor cats and have never known one to use their own back garden, they all use mine


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

> Oh they are stunners!! What colours do you call them? I think one is sliver...? :laugh:


Bloo is a black silver and Freckle a chocolate silver. I was hoping to get two girls (ideally chocolate and blue) but it would take a very long time and my OH fell in love with Sybil and her soft little curls.

All mine are not allowed outside unsupervised, but the breeder was happy for them to be harness trained or have a decent run / cat proof garden. Bloo is the wild child and would happily be an outdoor kitty but is not very suited to it in terms of awareness of the dangers. However he does like using the soil outside if we are out rather than running inside. Freckle is the opposite and will go inside and use a litter tray or the toilet.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Taylorbaby said:


> course you can!  You will be better of emailing as I dont get on here often, but more than happy to help! I know that who raggs bought their MC from is a great breeder, and spid breeds muffins, and my freind breeds muffins (and they are stunning - even I have to admit that!) who I can pass you onto, I do know a ocicat breeder, but i havent spoke to her in alot of years, so dont know if she still breeds, by the look of it she does as shes on the web link I gave you! :laugh:
> 
> Yes some will put 'not for showing' I think incase the kitten has a fault, like with bi-colours in the ragdolls if they have 'spotting' of colour on the white or a off center V or a V that goes over the eyes (but Im sure that can be forgiven for type if anyone knows!) so they dont want a kitten of theirs shown if its not show quality. And its hard to breed show quality kittys! lucky to get one in a litter.
> 
> Showing is fun, I have been so busy that Ive missed a few shows, only just realised so Im hoping to get to some later in the year  Its a long day but you get to see lots of yummy cats and chat to people, or do your own thing if you dont like chatting to people lol :laugh:





Taylorbaby said:


> ah, you should possibly get a rescue moggie kitten or older cat (which you can still show in the pet section  ) as no cat (that I know of) will use a outside run just to poop in then come back inside, most indoor cats who are allowed outside access hold it until they get back inside, or never poop outside as their loos are inside. All the breeds you have said are inside cats aswell, I dont know any pedigree that is suitable for going outside (I know some people do but Ive only had the bad side of it them getting killed by cars and stolen) and moggies are generally (I say generally as not always!!) better as outside cats.


This has really helped clear everything up for me, thanks! :biggrin:

OS, I'll try and get to the Wolverhampton one, not sure I'll get there, but I'll give it a go! I was thinking about the grooming thing, and that's why I went for MCs and Muffins, cus it seems their coats are relatively low maintenance. If I've got this wrong, someone please tell me!

It seems like I have a heck of a lot to think about, so I'm glad I'm asking for this advice now, rather than rushing into anything.

I think by the sound of it I would be better getting a rescue kitten. I suppose more people want pedigree than moggie, because of the look. Although, I think moggies are just as beautiful! Also, you never know what you might find in a rescue, my cousin got adopted by a pedigree ragdoll!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> ah, you should possibly get a rescue moggie kitten or older cat (which you can still show in the pet section  ) as no cat (that I know of) will use a outside run just to poop in then come back inside, most indoor cats who are allowed outside access hold it until they get back inside, or never poop outside as their loos are inside. All the breeds you have said are inside cats aswell, I dont know any pedigree that is suitable for going outside (I know some people do but Ive only had the bad side of it them getting killed by cars and stolen) and moggies are generally (I say generally as not always!!) better as outside cats.


I think that's a great idea. The pet section seems quite competitive (in a good way), if Thomas doesn't develop well in terms of colouring I'll be showing him in pet and feel fully happy about that


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> I think that's a great idea. The pet section seems quite competitive (in a good way), if Thomas doesn't develop well in terms of colouring I'll be showing him in pet and feel fully happy about that


This is also what I was thinking of doing with Molly. I think you would get a bigger diversity of cats in it as well.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> This is also what I was thinking of doing with Molly. I think you would get a bigger diversity of cats in it as well.


The rosettes are just as MASSOOOOVE!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

The Breeder of Maine Coons that i would reccomend only charges £350 for their kittens and thats pet or show quality and they have breed some of the top MC's in the UK, should you need any more advice regarding them then plz msg me. good luck.........Chris.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I know I have already replied to you by PM - but so others know the 'going rate' for a Muffin is £500, I've found a vet who will early neuter so £550 for mine (he charges £48 for boys and £55 for girls so averaged out). 

Muffins can show but are still assessment which mean they compete for merit certificates (and rosettes) - 4 merits (no more than 2 at kitten, and the rest at adult - is equivalent to a champion but at the moment there is no further to take them. Hopefully once we get the required number on four merits then we go the next step and into championship status. Confusing but still showable. 

Also have a look at Selkirk Rex variants if you like long haireds - I'm going into Selkirks too - but my girl is only just 10 weeks - the variants show in Ped Pets and the curlies are full championship status. They are about £350 for a variant (straight-haired) and £450 for a curly - no difference with me for show price versus pet.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

spid said:


> I know I have already replied to you by PM - but so others know the 'going rate' for a Muffin is £500, I've found a vet who will early neuter so £550 for mine (he charges £48 for boys and £55 for girls so averaged out).
> 
> Muffins can show but are still assessment which mean they compete for merit certificates (and rosettes) - 4 merits (no more than 2 at kitten, and the rest at adult - is equivalent to a champion but at the moment there is no further to take them. Hopefully once we get the required number on four merits then we go the next step and into championship status. Confusing but still showable.
> 
> Also have a look at Selkirk Rex variants if you like long haireds - I'm going into Selkirks too - but my girl is only just 10 weeks - the variants show in Ped Pets and the curlies are full championship status. They are about £350 for a variant (straight-haired) and £450 for a curly - no difference with me for show price versus pet.


I got your email as well Spid, will reply to it this evening 

I had a look a Rexes, but I wasn't a fan. I don't know what it is about Muffins, I think their whole look is beautiful. Given that Rexes are cheaper though, I may have to rethink my options! 

This is brilliant though, thanks for all your help!


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Have a good think about what 'type' you want like JP said - personality wise. I have found that my selkirk is quite different from the cornish/devon and of course, very different from my ocicats. She is a real little doll though


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> A good point there. I would need a cat that gets on well with others, in order to keep Molly happy. I don't think I could cope with having two or three cats using a litter tray 24/7. Molly is indoor at the minute and the one thing I hate about her poop is that she poops in the litter tray. I cannot cope with poop.
> 
> But I was also thinking of investing in a run, so at least then the cats would be outside and could poop freely without me having to worry about it.


if you're not happy about clearing up cat poo, then make sure your pen is large enough. i have a very large run in my garden and at least five of my cats use the earth as a toilet, and i have to clear that up as well as the litter trays. there's no getting away from it i'm afraid


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

K337 said:


> Have a good think about what 'type' you want like JP said - personality wise. I have found that my selkirk is quite different from the cornish/devon and of course, very different from my ocicats. She is a real little doll though


I will have a think, thanks  What personality differences have you noticed?



jenny armour said:


> if you're not happy about clearing up cat poo, then make sure your pen is large enough. i have a very large run in my garden and at least five of my cats use the earth as a toilet, and i have to clear that up as well as the litter trays. *there's no getting away from it i'm afraid*


I was worried about that. It's annoying, but it's one of those things that just has to be done


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

My ocicats are really active, they love nothing more than to run as fast as they can and chase each other around the house, using wall jumps to flip around and bolt off again. They can be a bit clumsy but still have a lot of power which results in them clinging onto the exposed brick work 8ft up with no easy way down, or jumping from a six foot height onto me while I'm sleeping. 5kgs or, if they time it, 10kgs of cat landing on you can be a bit of a shock...
They are also very curious and agile, which results in them banging on my cupboard doors because I've locked them, reclaiming the toys that require supervision from draws (now locked) and a lot of stealing. I had to triple bag, put in a tin and eventually secure a kitchen cupboard that lifts up, because Freckle likes to play with dessicated coconut...
Bloo is a very well hydrated cat (which is great for his health!) so scooping giant clumps of cat pee which are almost comical in size is fun to try and fit on the litter scoop 
Favourite toys and games involve a lot of chase/catch or fetch. A bit of killing is done for new toys but after that it's more about making the game challenging. Freckle in particular enjoys fetching his bunny from areas that require a lot of skill and navigation to get to, and will invent a hard way to get somewhere if it's too easy.
Both boys enjoy a good conversation but can be very loud and have no hesitations about screaming if they feel the need to complain about something. If you don't give them your attention when they want it, they will find a way to get it 
They are also large enough to comfortably fight my legs for more room in the bed 

Sybil on the other hand is quite little and seems to plod about the place in comparison. She can't jump onto the kitchen benches or reach any of the high spots the boys get to. When we play together I have to slow everything down a bit near her to give her a chance of catching the toy and she loves to give everything a thorough killing all the time, kicking with her legs and all. She is actually very compliant and comes every time she is called which is a nice surprise and she flops right down next to you whenever you pick up a brush. Her meow is quiet and short, like a little 'meep' but her purr is very loud. At night she loves sleeping on my pillow and will happily stay with us if we are rubbing her face rather than investigate the interesting sounds the boys are making (but once we stop rubbing she is off to find out what she missed). If both my OH and I are awake, she runs between us seeking attention and can't seem to settle 

I'm not sure how much of this is down to the breed, down to gender or just down to the individual natures of the cats, but they are certainly very different to me


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I would rather scoop cat poo anyday than change stuck on poohy nappies again that goes all the way up to the neck and is in their hair.

Scooping is defo alot easier


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

PetloverJo said:


> I would rather scoop cat poo anyday than change stuck on poohy nappies again that goes all the way up to the neck and is in their hair.
> 
> Scooping is defo alot easier


hmy: !!!!!!!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

K337 said:


> My ocicats are really active, they love nothing more than to run as fast as they can and chase each other around the house, using wall jumps to flip around and bolt off again. They can be a bit clumsy but still have a lot of power which results in them clinging onto the exposed brick work 8ft up with no easy way down, or jumping from a six foot height onto me while I'm sleeping. 5kgs or, if they time it, 10kgs of cat landing on you can be a bit of a shock...
> They are also very curious and agile, which results in them banging on my cupboard doors because I've locked them, reclaiming the toys that require supervision from draws (now locked) and a lot of stealing. I had to triple bag, put in a tin and eventually secure a kitchen cupboard that lifts up, because Freckle likes to play with dessicated coconut...
> Bloo is a very well hydrated cat (which is great for his health!) so scooping giant clumps of cat pee which are almost comical in size is fun to try and fit on the litter scoop
> Favourite toys and games involve a lot of chase/catch or fetch. A bit of killing is done for new toys but after that it's more about making the game challenging. Freckle in particular enjoys fetching his bunny from areas that require a lot of skill and navigation to get to, and will invent a hard way to get somewhere if it's too easy.
> ...


They sound like brilliant little monsters! I think you're slowly swinging me round to the Ocicat way of thinking! :biggrin:



PetloverJo said:


> I would rather scoop cat poo anyday than change stuck on poohy nappies again that goes all the way up to the neck and is in their hair.
> 
> Scooping is defo alot easier


That is really way too much info. Thanks for the wonderful mental image...


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> They sound like brilliant little monsters! I think you're slowly swinging me round to the Ocicat way of thinking! :biggrin:
> ...


They sound a lot like Orientals and Siamese, though probably without the loud voice. My two Orientals do the wall of death round the house (and the garden) most days! Another plus for them, and I imagine for Ocicats, is almost no grooming is needed - stroking them is enough.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> They sound a lot like Orientals and Siamese, though probably without the loud voice. *My two Orientals do the wall of death round the house (and the garden) most days!* Another plus for them, and I imagine for Ocicats, is almost no grooming is needed - stroking them is enough.


The what?!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> They sound a lot like Orientals and Siamese, though probably without the loud voice. My two Orientals do the wall of death round the house (and the garden) most days! Another plus for them, and I imagine for Ocicats, is almost no grooming is needed - stroking them is enough.


Perfect reason why you need to decide on personality. That would drive me mad


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> Perfect reason why you need to decide on personality. That would drive me mad


I'm confused, what would drive you mad?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I'm confused, what would drive you mad?


Two adults cats doing the wall of death round the house, I suspect! Maybe the voices as well. Maybe the demanding nature of the average Oriental or Siamese. They are great at keeping me warm at night though. And their fur is so short I don't notice shedding.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Two adults cats doing the wall of death round the house, I suspect! Maybe the voices as well. Maybe the demanding nature of the average Oriental or Siamese. They are great at keeping me warm at night though. And their fur is so short I don't notice shedding.


What's a wall of death?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Something my three do on a regular basis - without the bikes!  :lol:

[youtube_browser]FS-uVKuTS8I [/youtube_browser]


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

I can safely say that if I ever saw an animal do any variation of the wall of death, I may just wet myself.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I can safely say that if I ever saw an animal do any variation of the wall of death, I may just wet myself.


Then you would need nappies if you lived here!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Then you would need nappies if you lived here!


Are all Ocicats like this?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Hence the fact I breed laid back types - can't be doing with all that!:biggrin5:


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Are all Ocicats like this?


Most Orientals and Siamese are, and I love them for it. Never a dull moment!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> Something my three do on a regular basis - without the bikes!  :lol:
> 
> [youtube_browser]FS-uVKuTS8I [/youtube_browser]


Meeko my Raggie does it too  and at breakneck speed just for added entertainment value


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Most Orientals and Siamese are, and I love them for it. Never a dull moment!


I don't think I would be able to cope with that. Molly's crazy enough for me but I'm not sure she would go as far as the wall of death!



spid said:


> Hence the fact I breed laid back types - can't be doing with all that!:biggrin5:


I think you've brought me round to the Muffin way of thinking, I am in love :001_wub:


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

So Ocicats are out of the picture now? Too nutty? If so, I guess that would apply to Burmese, Asians, Siamese and Orientals as well.

Have you thought about British Shorthair? Plenty of breeders in most countries, generally placid and phlegmatic, and they don't need a huge amount of grooming. They are bred in a huge range of colours.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> *So Ocicats are out of the picture now? Too nutty?* If so, I guess that would apply to Burmese, Asians, Siamese and Orientals as well.
> 
> Have you thought about British Shorthair? Plenty of breeders in most countries, generally placid and phlegmatic, and they don't need a huge amount of grooming. They are bred in a huge range of colours.


It's not that they're too nutty, it's that I'm too much of a worrier! I'm the sort of person that panics when you don't see a cat and accidentally walk into it, I don't think my blood pressure would cope with cats that leap and climb all over the place!

Unless I work hard to stop being a worry wart.... :idea:

I had a look at some BSH, but I don't like their faces. I'm not a fan of the squished-cat look.


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Can't risk an oci then, nor most of the asian breeds! I've had visitors freak out when the boys decide to leap the couch and fly right in front of their faces 
Wouldn't be able to count the number of times I've been caught out and had 5 kgs of cat use me as a springboard either 

I grew up with a very cheeky burmese and knew quite a few siamese, so I'm used to lots of talking and running about  Sybil is such a little lady in comparison, but we love how different she is. Perhaps a nice muffin would suit you better


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

K337 said:


> Can't risk an oci then, nor most of the asian breeds! *I've had visitors freak out when the boys decide to leap the couch and fly right in front of their faces
> Wouldn't be able to count the number of times I've been caught out and had 5 kgs of cat use me as a springboard either *
> 
> I grew up with a very cheeky burmese and knew quite a few siamese, so I'm used to lots of talking and running about  Sybil is such a little lady in comparison, but we love how different she is. Perhaps a nice muffin would suit you better


See, that's what I wouldn't be able to cope with, I'd be having heart attacks every 5 minutes!

What breed is Sybil?

I think you're right, a Muffin would suit me better. One with a fun personality, but doesn't go absolutely manic!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> <snip>
> 
> I had a look at some BSH, but I don't like their faces. I'm not a fan of the squished-cat look.


BSH looking squished? Gosh, what have you been looking at? Care to share the URLs?


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> BSH looking squished? Gosh, what have you been looking at? Care to share the URLs?


Sorry, didn't phrase that right. I mean I think their faces are very flat looking, and I'm not a fan of cats with flat faces.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

How about a Raggie, no wall of death with them, just table of comfort.....








... We don't let our cats on the furniture....HONEST


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Steverags said:


> How about a Raggie, no wall of death with them, just table of comfort.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Raggies are beautiful, but they're just not for me, I don't think.

I'm in love with Muffins, and am rather partial to Selkirk Rex variant. Kudos to Spid for the Selkirk intro!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Raggies are beautiful, but they're just not for me, I don't think.
> 
> I'm in love with Muffins, and am rather partial to Selkirk Rex variant. Kudos to Spid for the Selkirk intro!


I'm surprised that you like the Selkirks but not BSH, as the Selkirk type and hence face are very much like a BSH - they are shown in the same section in the UK (in their own class) and most of them have a lot of BSH in their pedigrees - at present BSH are an allowable outcross. Persians and Exotics are also currently allowed as outcrosses.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

OrientalSlave said:


> I'm surprised that you like the Selkirks but not BSH, as the Selkirk type and hence face are very much like a BSH - they are shown in the same section in the UK (in their own class) and most of them have a lot of BSH in their pedigrees - at present BSH are an allowable outcross. Persians and Exotics are also currently allowed as outcrosses.


Ah, but . . . just to be a picky so and so - BHS are round (when you study the face it's all around circles) and the Selkirk are rectangles. So, although they are very similar they are also different. Some Selkirks do seem to be too Persiany, you have to pick the lines right. I did show a very beautiful picture of my new soon to be with me Selkirk Variant girl.


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Sybil is a short hair selkirk rex, so her face is a bit 'flat' but she is super adorable. Just a little bit of running and crazy, rarely jumps even when chasing 'da bird' and so many cuddles! She can get on the computer desk by going couch, stool, table, stool, desk (she can't jump from the ground ) and then lays in front of the keyboard and demands rubs


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

here she is . . .


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Simply gorgeous!

Here is my selkirk (couldn't resist ):


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

She is lovely - great eyes - I''m not as 'into' the shorts though - I think the face shape seems different surrounded by fur.


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Yes the longs certainly look very different but very gorgeous, and Sybil isn't very curly compared to others I've seen. 

My OH had never seen a selkirk until the day we got her but had fallen in love with the laperm coat and loved the idea of a little curly girl. I am still discovering lots of little things about her that I love and as my first cat that doesn't scream at me or race me through doorways I have a lot to discover  We call her pudding because she is so fluffy and plods about on her little legs


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

spid said:


> Ah, but . . . just to be a picky so and so - BHS are round (when you study the face it's all around circles) and the Selkirk are rectangles. So, although they are very similar they are also different. Some Selkirks do seem to be too Persiany, you have to pick the lines right. *I did show a very beautiful picture of my new soon to be with me Selkirk Variant girl.*


You did and I want her babies :biggrin5:


----------

